# Kick a ginger day



## fundash (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont know if anyone has seen this, but a terrible thing happened at my school. Has this happened to your school?
btw, I go to the school in the vid, A.E.Wright...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn. I feel sorry for that kid. Whoever beated the kid are *******s. In my view, everyone is the same, made in the image of God. Did you know the kid, dash?


----------



## Parity (Dec 4, 2009)

That sucks.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Uhh what's a ginger. Here we call them ranga's


----------



## fundash (Dec 4, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Damn. I feel sorry for that kid. Whoever beated the kid are *******s. In my view, everyone is the same, made in the image of God. Did you know the kid, dash?



I actually had to go home sick, and I saw him in the health office along with 3 others.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Uhh what's a ginger. Here we call them ranga's



Ginger, where we live, is someone with awesome red hair and has freckles. I'm actually, envious of gingers though, cause they look cool with blazing hair.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 4, 2009)

This is so messed up. =/


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 4, 2009)

A week or 2 ago at school, It was "hug an asian day".


----------



## blade740 (Dec 4, 2009)

I kick back.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> A week or 2 ago at school, It was "hug an asian day".


NO WAY ME TOO!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 4, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > A week or 2 ago at school, It was "hug an asian day".
> ...



Same for me, but then they started making random holidays to hug me for like a week. It got kind of annoying.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 4, 2009)

*sniff*HOW COME NO ONE HUG MEH?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I kick back.


----------



## Rama (Dec 4, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I kick back.



Definitely.

I hope their future boss will be a ''ginger''... heck I am even pretty sure their future job will be the fast food-circuit and McDonald's will be their biggest accomplishment.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate american news anchors! They're always so incredibly hollow and they pretend to care. You can see that she is losing interest in the story by the end.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 4, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I hate american news anchors! They're always so incredibly hollow and they pretend to care. You can see that she is losing interest in the story by the end.



From what I can tell they hire news anchors for looks not for brains.

And considering their job is just sitting there reading words off a card and into a camera it would be hard for them to care about it.

And it isn't just America, it happens in many other countries too.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I hate american news anchors! They're always so incredibly hollow and they pretend to care. You can see that she is losing interest in the story by the end.
> ...


British News anchors either are genuinely interested or they don't pretend.

That's the impression I get anyway.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 4, 2009)

I love gingers.
My boyfriend is ginger and it's damn sexy.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

I think what happened at the school is a terrible thing. I feel sad that the perpetrators probably do not see what they did as wrong, or hurtful which is the worst part. It would take some form of persecution against them most likely to finally get them to realize.

As for the TV news anchor comments, you all should read Amusing Ourselves to Death. That is an excellent book discussing just this very thing in one of the chapters.

Chris


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 4, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> I love gingers.
> My boyfriend is ginger and *it's* damn sexy.


What is this *It* you speak of?!?!?!?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 4, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > I love gingers.
> ...



Sorry, I shall reword..

I love gingers.
My boyfriend is ginger and his hair, among other things about him are damn sexy.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > I love gingers.
> ...



The fact that he's a ginger?
Grammar nazis should at least be correct when trying to correct someone...


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2009)

It is rather sad indeed. At university there are the usual groups of people that are looked down upon - BA's, and gingas (the first "g" pronounced like the g in "group" and the second like the suffix "ing"). Now, looking down upon BAs is fair enough, because they are usually the stupid ones among intellectuals. But looking down on people because of hair colour is unacceptable.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

Kick a jew day I also heard about. It sucks. I think the punishment is anyone who beat him should be beat at school. They should line those mf-ers up and have all students who didn't do it kick them.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Kick a jew day I also heard about. It sucks. I think the punishment is anyone who beat him should be beat at school. They should line those mf-ers up and have all students who didn't do it kick them.



lol. It was actually "hug a Jew" day at my school a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Boz (Dec 4, 2009)

Dene said:


> It is rather sad indeed. At university there are the usual groups of people that are looked down upon - BA's, and gingas (the first "g" pronounced like the g in "group" and the second like the suffix "ing"). Now, looking down upon BAs is fair enough, because they are usually the stupid ones among intellectuals. But looking down on people because of hair colour is unacceptable.


maybe there is an evolutionary reason for it *jokes* because red headed people are the personification of the devil (like jesus is to god---blaspheny>>>> here!!!
)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fighting fire with fire only burns the whole town down, Edmund.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2009)

Dene: What's a BA?



Boz said:


> maybe there is an evolutionary reason for it *jokes* because red headed people are the personification of the devil (like jesus is to god---blaspheny>>>> here!!!
> )


You should look up what evolution is. It doesn't have anything to do with culture/religion.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Fighting fire with fire only burns the whole town down, Edmund.



Well then they'll have to come together to rebuild the town.


----------



## Owen (Dec 4, 2009)

I cannot belive this. Reason #234234 South park is the worst TV show ever aired.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

Owen said:


> I cannot belive this. Reason #234234 South park is the worst TV show ever aired.


It's not the show's fault that this happened. What you're saying is equal to saying people killing other people is because they have played on GTA.

If you are influenced in that way by a TV show then you have problems.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

Owen said:


> I cannot belive this. Reason #234234 South park is the worst TV show ever aired.



I'll say it isn't funny but saying it's the worst is just really being ignorant. You have no idea how many shows you've never even heard of that have aired.


----------



## Kian (Dec 4, 2009)

Owen said:


> I cannot belive this. Reason #234234 South park is the worst TV show ever aired.



Absolutely ridiculous . South Park is not responsible for what people do in their lives, it's a show and it's there for entertainment purposes. The show is a fantastic social commentary, largely, and it's brilliantly done. It is the fault of the kids who actually hurt other people that this happened and theirs alone.


----------



## Connor (Dec 4, 2009)

Owen said:


> I cannot belive this. Reason #234234 South park is the worst TV show ever aired.



Southpark > All.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 4, 2009)

Rama said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I kick back.
> ...



:confused::confused::confused:

That makes no sense.

While this isn't a pretty event, kids do plenty of worse things than that. I've been at both ends of this type of events (maybe not as extreme... actually a few times it was close enough).
Whoever kicked him had fun, got punished, learned from his mistake, went on to whatever else he needed to do. That's what happened. 
If you are afraid to make a mistake, you will never learn, then end up at a mediocre boring job.


----------



## JL58 (Dec 5, 2009)

Fanwuq, I agree with you about making mistakes and learning from them. I've done my share of this. The troubling part here is the tribal behavior, aiming at taking on "gingers" all at once. No matter what part of it is experimental learning we should discourage the stereotyping and racist prejudice.

And this has nothing to do with the job or life you'll end up with, apart from ending up in jail for a few days...


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2009)

qqwref: Bachelor of Arts.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm glad they don't have this day in the uk


----------

